# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم البلاك بيرى سوفت ويير(BlackBerry Software)  مشكل في  Blackberry Curve 8520

## djsamix

عندما افتح الفايسبوك اپليكاشن يدضهر هدا المشكل المرجو المساعدة

----------

